# First attempt at You Tube video of aires.



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Been using a dash cam for ages now but never got round to downloading the footage to the computer.
Been having a play and have now produced my first, rather rough, video of an approach to an aire.
This one is Gimont, between Toulouse and Auch, a useful stop for a night.

There are a couple more to follow when time permits and they will go into my blog as, I hope, a useful resource for fellow wanderers.

Approach to Gimont Aire

Now I have done one I must try to save more from our next trip in September.

Richard.

PS. With thanks to Keith Chesterfield for his super video's and the idea.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Damn good idea Richard!!

Thanks for posting that - look forward to the others.

Maybe you should keep them all in one thread so they can be easily found?

Cheers
Carl


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Richard,

if you click on the share tag, then the enbed tag, copy the bit under it and paste it in your post, it does this,






im not the clever one, somebody told me how to do it on another forum,
hope it helps,
BTW like the vid gonna get one of them cameras meself
Misty


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I like it.

Perhaps it's time we had a dedicated forum for videos so we can find the ones that are of particular interest at a later date.
Even a forum that directs us to u-tube would be better than nothing.

Much easier to search one forum than try to use the site search facility.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just start a thread entitled "Aires videos in here please" then get a helper to create forum based on demand, good luck with that.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

e bay delivery on its way, Camera ordered last night,
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which one.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

The £10 one that vicdicdoc suggested

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...tp://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131138774289?nav=SEARCH

wow that's a lot of stuff,
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

link

How come my link is miles shorter, than yours? basically it's just the Ebay url / itm and the item number, very odd.

I'll wait til you post some video from it.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Kev,
coz im not that clever how do we do it???
the link thing
Misty


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

£9.49 and free delivery. Bonkers.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131138774289?clk_rvr_id=675039776819

got it a bit shorter,, 
how did you rename it,
come on you know you want to and your bored on a pissing down sunday afternoon :lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Simples, single click the Ebay (or any) url (the WWW. bit) & it changes colour, on your keyboard press ctrl+C together to copy it, in MHF box click the little world icon with chain above where you trype, press Ctrl+V, click OK, give it a title OK it and job done.

But you knew that   

I meant how come your url (that you posted) was ten times longer.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

like this

ha ha sorted, 
thank you or should I press the thank you thingy,,,,,
and apologies to Richard for hijacking his thread,
I reckon its your fault anyhow Kev,
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought you knew, everything is my fault, Liz told me so anyway.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"mistycat" wrote:


> The £10 one that vicdicdoc suggested
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...tp://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131138774289?nav=SEARCH
> 
> ...


Use http://tinyurl.com/

Put all of the above into the box:
* Enter a long URL to make tiny: *

and convert


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Gillian,
got it sorted now,
The big brown furry thing told me how to do it,
had to test it first coz you cant believe everything he says,
He's a self builder :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> and apologies to Richard for hijacking his thread
> 
> 
> > You're welcome. We are all learning something of the black art of the web and forums. :roll:
> ...


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Second attempt at a You Tube video.

This one is a fair bit longer and shows the route to the aire at Gavarnie.
I think (hope) the second vid. is an improvement as I get used to the software and You Tube.






Richard.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Thats the way to do it,
good job, that looks like a nice place to wander around, nice soothing water sounds to help you sleep,
Misty,


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Richard,

Thanks for the video's the're great, what software did you use to edit and add the graphics. I have never done anything with video but would like to try, I have a dashcam and haven't a clue where to start on the editing.  :lol: 

Clive

ps. thanks to all those giving short lessons in the mysteries of adding items to posts.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Ah - that brings back memories Richard!!!

Flo and I parked up there a few years ago - our avatar pic was taken at that self same aire......


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Clive - Join the clan.

Until a few days ago I hadn't a clue either.
I have a Mac so use iMovie which is part of the standard Mac software package.
I'm still trying to get the hang of it and am experimenting with some of the basic features of that and You Tube. I think the second video is an improvement on the first as I've tried new things.

Much more to learn before I feel proficient.

Richard.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

With your dash-cam Richard, does it not loop the recording as you drive along? What I mean is, how long does it record for before it starts to record over itself?


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> With your dash-cam Richard, does it not loop the recording as you drive along? What I mean is, how long does it record for before it starts to record over itself?


Yes, it does over record when the SD card is full.

That means that after a month away most of the recordings are wiped. The two videos completed so far are what remained on one of the cards before I swopped it for a new one. I've got one more wilding site to edit and load that was on the card, when time permits. 'Tis a busy life being retired. 

The length of recording time depends on the size of card, obviously, and the settings on the camera. I can set the recording quality and the amount of compression to extend the number of hours.
I have just bought a couple more 32gb cards ready for our next trip so that I can change them over more frequently.

A 32gb card can give between 9hours at the highest resolution settings to over 36 hours with maximum compression and lower quality pictures.

Richard.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks Richard - one more question if I may?

The quality on your cam seems excellent - which camera is it?

The one I have on my motorbike is nowhere near as clear as yours.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a BlackVue DR500GW-HD.

I think it may now have been updated by another new model.
It was far from the cheapest but seems a decent bit of kit. It has GPS, shock sensors, which will start a recording if in 'park mode'. As the camera is very small there is no screen but you can watch either live or pre recorded footage through WI-Fi on a phone or tablet.

The UK dealers are in Nottingham I think and the service is quick and excellent. 
Oh, they also sell a similar cam called Mi Witness. Just a few things different but they seem very similar.

Richard.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Phew just googled it,
No wonder its good quality picture,,,,,,,
Misty


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*dash cam*

Excellent stuff Richard keep up the good work  
Graham


----------

